# 04 Split exhuast



## i race for slips (May 12, 2009)

I can't seem to find any split dual exhaust systems for my 5.7L goat except one offbrand. All the major brands only seem to sell the same side exit. Would my best bet be to visit a custom exhaust shop and see what they can do or is there any decent ones out there I can order online? links? Thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Switch your mids to 05/06 and then you can put an 05/06 catback on. Problem solved


----------

